# Gonzales County Monster Down



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Got this bad boy last night at 5:00pm, just low fence plain ole deer hunting. My management strategy is age, age, age, age keep the hog & yote population under control. Not the biggest deer in Texas but my best free ranging white tail to date. If anyone can please feel free to rotate the pic I don't know how.


----------



## WESTTU (May 23, 2007)

nice deer


----------



## SafetyMan (Jan 3, 2012)

Beautiful deer! Congratulations.


----------



## buckwild (Oct 12, 2012)

Wow!!! Congrats!! How wide?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Good deer for sure. Congrats!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Nice trophy, congrats!!


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Heckuva deer! Congrats man. Did you make the progress show? I figured I would run in to you.


----------



## blemoine (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

That is a monster 8 congrats!

not that it matters, but what did it score?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

That's a stud no matter what county you're in. Big congrats man.


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

Very nice deer!


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Very cool.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Super 8 buddy...congratulations.

And yes, they can't grow if they can't get old lol.

TH


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Great 8!!!!!!!! Congrats man!


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

What a stud, congrats for letting them grow!

John


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

I love those big 8 points!!!!!!!! Great deer


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Good'un fo sho!! Congrats!!


----------



## rsumrall (Jul 2, 2010)

Good buck. You're right about letting them grow up. Makes all the difference.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Thanks a nice buck. Congrats


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

Now thats my kind of 8!! Congrats on one hell of a nice deer.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

sotexhookset said:


> That's a stud no matter what county you're in. Big congrats man.


Gonzales


----------



## BadaBing (Apr 29, 2008)

Very nice! Congrats.


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Great rack !


----------



## cjhunter (Dec 15, 2011)

congrats. one heck of a deer


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

buckwild said:


> Wow!!! Congrats!! How wide?


21 inches


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice trophy Buck, Congrats!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Very Nice !!!!!


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

Hell of an 8, congrats


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

Whoa.. That's a big 8.. Congrats


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

DAM!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jacksrbetter (Jul 6, 2012)

Big a-- 8 point, congrats


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Shikes, Shawn, that's a REAL NICE gonzo county buck. Big congrats!


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

a trophy is considered the top end that can be produced in a particular environment. It looks to me like you have done just that. For that country you have done the job - let him age - that is a true trophy in every sense of the word - enjoy for the rest of your life


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Wow that's one hell of an 8 what were measurements ? Inside spread and g2s


----------



## Garwood57 (Jul 1, 2007)

Awesome buck, nice job!


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

There are always great deer killed in Gonzales Co, something about those chicken houses and mesquites that make them grow bigger in that area.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Very nice buck , congrats to hunter


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

Awesome buck bud


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

very nice


----------



## checkswing9 (Apr 6, 2010)

what side of county are you on?


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Wow!!!


----------



## tombomb (Jul 14, 2012)

That's one hell of an eight point anywhere especially in Gonzales county! Does your place have any high fence areas around it? From the picture the deer looks like he had an ear tag in his ear at some point. Either way a true trophy eight.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

checkswing said:


> what side of county are you on?


 South side almost on the Gonzales/DeWitt county lines.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

tombomb said:


> That's one hell of an eight point anywhere especially in Gonzales county! Does your place have any high fence areas around it? From the picture the deer looks like he had an ear tag in his ear at some point. Either way a true trophy eight.


 No sir as I stated in my original post there are no high fence anywhere around the ranch. As far as the slit in his ear I don't know highly possible he injured it early in life. I can assure you no tag was ever in his ear! I believe him to be 5 1/2 to 6 1/2 years old. That's a long hard life in Gonzales trying to avoid Yotes and hunters and factor in all the oil field traffic.


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

tombomb said:


> That's one hell of an eight point anywhere especially in Gonzales county! Does your place have any high fence areas around it? From the picture the deer looks like he had an ear tag in his ear at some point. Either way a true trophy eight.


I can attest to the no high fence on his place. I shoot pigs and Yotes on there. Just a very nice place and Lots of places for animals to hide.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

checkswing said:


> what side of county are you on?


 no problem on asking. I tried to respond to your pm but it says you can't receive pm's. Hope your son gets a 2nd chance at his buck.


----------



## sparrish8 (Jul 13, 2013)

Awesome deer, beautiful antler structure


----------



## rock fish king (Oct 13, 2013)

What a gorgeous rack. Congrats. Can you scoot any of his kin the next county up to Caldwell? All we have are "MAX" 17" spreads. Looks like a South Texas soread..


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

rock fish king said:


> What a gorgeous rack. Congrats. Can you scoot any of his kin the next county up to Caldwell? All we have are "MAX" 17" spreads. Looks like a South Texas soread..


 I will scoot a couple your way


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

incredible 8


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

I like Main Frame 8's!!!


----------



## checkswing9 (Apr 6, 2010)

Yea i told him that he is fair game now. Hope we get another chance at him.


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

Really nice to see a buck like coming off a low fence ranch, just plain ol deer hunting. Good job!


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

*Those high $$$ South Texas leases are legendary, but this is what it's all about !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love a big 8 !!!!*

*Hunt'in... "TEXAS STYLE" ................*

*Way to go:cheers:*


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

beautiful, congrats!


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Really nice !!


----------



## Thecfive (Jul 8, 2012)

TxDuSlayer said:


> I will scoot a couple your way


Don't be scoot'n those genetics north. Send'em south to Dewitt Co.! Great deer, congratulations!


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Well today I got the official score he was 147bc gross was really hoping he would break the 150 mark. But am still tickled to death with him!! He is by far the biggest whitetail I have ever taken and the oldest at 6 1/2. Lots of his measurements were very impressive. As I have stated before not bad for free ranging deer. Thanks for all the great comments guys.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Nice buck


----------



## Cap-N-Red (May 21, 2004)

I'll take an eight like that one over a 10 or 12. Just my preference.
BTW. What did he score ?


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

147bc


----------

